# help please, kamloops and kelowna



## shez1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all, 

We are wanting to relocate from halifax nova scotia to BC. The area all depends on work. I am currently waiting my nursing llicense approval to be able to apply for work. I am an RN. We would ideally like to move to vancouver island, but really would consider other areas if able to secure a nurse position. I was looking at kamloops and kelowna. Any residents or people with any useful information on these areas greatly appeciated. We are a family of 4, our twins are 4.5. We also have a 9 year old cocker and 4 month old english bull terrier. We love outdoors and camping and willl be bringing our 1962 airstream if we are lucky enough to get work. We love canada and nova scotia, but the snow this year has been so hard, we want canada with less snow.
any information on winter in these areas appreciated. I appreciate everyone has different opinions on what makes a good pllace to live, but i reallly appreciate any feedback good or bad.

Any nurses from kamloops area, tips on work etc greatlly appreciated

Thanks in advance

Sheryll


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't offer any advice about the island but can say that an old friend recently moved to Victoria and she loves it, absolutely loves it. I am planning to move to the west coast at some point and won't even consider Vancouver so it will be Victoria for me.


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello Sheryll. I know for a fact that many nurses and doctors leave the areas of kamloops and kelowna 
(the inlands) because of long hours, underpay and lack of good funding and backup! If your coming all 
the way from Halifax (in which I have been) you may as well start out your career in the City of Vancouver. Much more of a chance to gain employment and if you have never been to Vancouver just know that the (west end) is about the warmest place in winter. You can essentially throw all your snow gear away. Once in Vancouver you can join up with multiple nursing communities and learn all the ropes so to speak. I personally know 2 nurses (good friends) and have heard of many more that even go as far as leaving Vancouver moving to Toronto Ontario for a better pay. What ever the career.... I would pick Vancouver for the weather factor alone. Beautiful City. Vancouver Island you always must deal with ferry issues and less job openings, unless you choose an isolated area...which again would be at a lower pay rate. I even know what hospitals in Vancouver to avoid for employment benefit and reasoning's. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## shez1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Great thanks for the info, kamloops and kelowna are not top of list, more vancouver island and lower mainlland, but explloring alll oppurtunities to just get us in BC. Snow sucks llol


----------

